# 1969 Schwinn Stardust 3-speed...All Original...



## HARPO (Oct 20, 2020)

Here I go again..._another_ Schwinn girls bike from 1969 (a few weeks ago it was the Fair Lady I bought). 

Just brought this one home a little while ago, and tomorrow I'll start the cleaning on it. Not to bad a shape given it's all original (_and owned by the daughter whose father owned a bicycle shop 2 miles from my house_). I picked it up just under a mile from my house, so this makes it one of the closest purchases to date.

Another deal at only $50, considering this one also has that seat pan piece on it (I can't think of the name).


----------



## HARPO (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## HARPO (Oct 22, 2020)

Quickie cleanup and detailing.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 27, 2020)

SOLD locally for $220....


----------

